# CIPA Figures Show Disappointing Sales for October



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

```
CIPA has released its camera sales statistics for October 2017, and the numbers may be a disappointment to some companies.</p>
<p>Year-over-year total shipments for cameras in October are down 13%, but between the months of January 2017, through October 2017, we have an increase of 6% for ILC cameras, so we should likely wait to see how November’s Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales affect the year-over-year numbers.</p>
<p>Mirrorless has seen a good increase year-over-year, but most of the increase is happening in Asia as they continue to erode sales of DSLRs, North America remains a harder marketplace for mirrorless cameras.</p>


<p>Globally, mirrorless now makes up 36% of all ILC camera sales, and Canon is taking a big chunk of that with their revamped EOS M lineup.</p>
<p>The two giants Canon & Nikon need to obviously release professional mirrorless cameras in 2018. However, only Nikon has confirmed that they are doing so.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-201710_e.pdf">Read the full CIPA report</a></strong> (PDF)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## brad-man (Dec 4, 2017)

I did my part. I bought an M5 in October and a 5DlV this month. I'm trying to prop up these CIPA numbers, but I don't think I can do it by myself...


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 4, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I'm trying to prop up these CIPA numbers, but I don't think I can do it by myself...



That's the problem with people today....no sense of purpose. Where's your ambition, man???


----------



## Woody (Dec 5, 2017)

I also did my part. Got myself the M5 and 77D.

However, I am now hit by LCS (Last Camera Syndrome). So, it's unlikely I'll be making another camera purchase in the next 5 years. In fact, I'll be all set once I get myself the EF-S 35 mm macro and EF-M 18-150 mm lenses, so I won't be purchasing photographic gear for a long time.

Ooooops


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 5, 2017)

I did more than my part, I bought the M5 AND the M6!

I was intending to keep the M6 and sell the M5, but I have decided I like them both too much!

Still have my M3 too, but that's another story.


----------



## slclick (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought Canon and sold Olympus, double plus good!


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 5, 2017)

"Mirrorless has seen a good increase year-over-year"

That where my money went last 2-3yrs ;D


----------



## tmroper (Dec 5, 2017)

This report doesn't break things out by camera, so how do we know that the EOS M is reposnible for a "big chunk" of mirrorless sales? I only ask because I get the feeling that when people write about mirrorless taking over, etc, they mean Sony and Fuji, not Canon. But if the EOS M is responsible for a lot of it, that would mean Canon's already in the mirrorless market in a big way (contrary to complaints that they're already behind).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2017)

tmroper said:


> This report doesn't break things out by camera, so how do we know that the EOS M is reposnible for a "big chunk" of mirrorless sales? I only ask because I get the feeling that when people write about mirrorless taking over, etc, they mean Sony and Fuji, not Canon. But if the EOS M is responsible for a lot of it, that would mean Canon's already in the mirrorless market in a big way (contrary to complaints that they're already behind).



There are companies that track sales by camera model, they get info from the main camera sellers all over the world. Their report leaks out occasionally, officially, you have to pay big bucks to have the report.

Then, there is the BCN Awards which publicly publisher market share for all kinds of products, here is a link to the camera awards. This is data driven, not like DXO.

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bcnaward.jp%2F


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 5, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> CIPA has released its camera sales statistics for October 2017, and the numbers may be a disappointment to some companies.</p>



just to nitpick. these are simply shipment reports, not sales reports, and in reality it was to be expected that the shipments would be lower than last year because of the post earthquake rush that happened the last quarter of 2016.

_What was numerically curious was that 78% of the YoY amount of DSLR's were shipped in October, whereas 112% of Mirrorless were shipped (67% and 90% respectively to the Americas). This may indicate that the DSLR's are having a hard time selling, and that there is inventory built up in the supply chains moreso for DSLR's than for mirrorless.

It also may account for some of the deep discounting on DSLR's especially Canon that we saw during black friday sales.

The rise of mirrorless continues this year with an increased in shipments over the same period last year. However, even with that, the trend is that the market correction that occurred the last 3 months of last year were simply because of production coming back online due to the earthquake.Don't be too surprised, or shocked even if this continues for the next two CIPA reporting periods..
_
https://www.canonnews.com/cipa-yoy-ilc-market-correction-continues-and-mirrorless-continues-to-have-a-great-year


----------

